# No AF since DE BFN in June-any help please!



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

We had our 1st DE cycle in June this year which unfortunately was bfn, AF arrived 2 weeks after, since then no period in july or august although I have been getting all the normal pre menstrual moods, aches under my knees, etc but still nothing, am really wanting to "get it out" so can feel normal (ish) again, I can (TMI) even "smell" as per usual her coming on but nothing is happening   but this has been happening for over 3 weeks now) Just want it out so can continue if you know what I mean   

Anyone else had the same problem and can give me some advice-and yes before anyone asks I have done tests to make sure I am not pg   in case the pyschic was right after all (in my 2ww diary-I really believed this time)

We are celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary with an appointment in Spain which includes a trial tx-ouch not looking forward to that   but believe I have to have had 2 regular af's before hand-please correct me if I am wrong

Thanks in advance

Larkles
xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Larkles * 
Sorry about you BFN in June 
Can you have a scan at your appointment to see what is going on i think the 2 natural AF depends on the clinics view point my clinic say one only is needed if you feel able to go again physically and mentally 
As for De they will be used to dealing with Ladies with AF issues and may be no cycle at all as they will what to control AF cycle with meds any way

However my AF was very late once post a BFN and had Acupuncture and seem to allow AF to start

Good luck for appointment and your 10th Wedding anniversary  

Dianne x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I would ask for a scan too, that will give you some idea on what is happening.
I am sure they will do a few blood tests to find out what is going on, in the mean time i want to wish you all the best for the future 

Love Jo
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Diane and Jo

Thanks for your replies, I will ask them for a scan whilst there, I have had accupunture in the past and they used to get things going but a little tiny voice is still hoping I have someone inside-silly I know

Larkles
x


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Larkles 
            sorry to hear about your BFN and your lack of AF since then , I have the same problem with my AF as you , I had to do a mock cycle before going for DE TX and had AF on my 38th cycle day after doing Decapeptyl shot , I had to then wait on AF again to move onto TX cycle , I waited and waited and finally emailed the clinic for advice as I had gone over 60 days , I now have to take urogestan 200mgs x 2 for five days then they tell me AF will start , if I had know there was something I could do to bring it on , I would have contacted the clinic earlier , I also had all the usual cramps and even a bit of spotting etc aroung the time my AF should have come , hope you get it sorted soon and move on to a succesful TX , Good luck 
                                                                Luv Gail


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Gail

Thanks for your response, I know will have to wait for our appnt which is just round the corner now-so they can say what to do, feeling bloated and very moody   just want it out if you know what I mean

Larkles
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Meerkat

If the trial tx is anything like the one I had in June I will be agony-have a kink in the womb entrance and hospital put on my notes-transfer extemely difficult-and it is the same day as our 10th wedding anniversary so a bit doubtful it will be painless-but really hope so anyway  

Thanks for replying, hope AF turns up for you shortly too!

Larkles
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

AF arrived this morning, just in time for our wedding anniversary    she works in mysterious ways


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Jen , 
          Had been on the over 48 thread and had asked about your AF but now I see that she arrived yesterday , yeah her timing is lousy sure enough I had a nice romantic weekend planned also and my AF has arrived today , didnt expect she would come until after I fiished  the meds but the witch had other ideas     take care
      Luv Gail


----------

